# How to socialise a German Shepherd



## Hollieapril (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello, This is my first thread so hope I have done it correct.

I need some advice or help 

I have an 18-month-old German shepherd boy; we have had him for about 5 months now. When he was a puppy he was never socialised with other animals or dogs.
When I take him for a walk and he see's another dog he turns aggressive and wants to attack.
We have tried to introduce him with other dogs but didnt have much success.
He is fantastic with people and children, and such a lovable dog.

I need to try and socialise him but I dont know the best way. I been reading and they say you should try and socialise them with the same breed is this correct?

I would appreciate any advice.

x


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

He's obviously socialised around humans ) As for socialising with other dogs, I don't think the same breed is required. A dog is a dog after all and you would want him to socialise with all sorts of breeds. 
How to socialise him now at this age? Well very slowly would be my way. I'd find sympathetic dog walkers and go for walks. Firstly at distance and gradually closer and closer. keeping an eye on his body language all the time. Don't rush it, it may take a few walks to get closer, don't push it, judge it carefully. Keep away from head to head meetings if possible until you can contrive one. Better to circle around or be along side each other.


----------



## Hollieapril (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you for the advice.

It is really hard to get close to a dog walker as Max goes mad when he is around other dogs, and people are put off by this, they dont realise that in actual fact he is a lovely dog.

My brother has a labrador and we tried to get them to meet but didnt work out to good. He hasnt been neutered yet, would it make a difference if he was or would he be exactly the same.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

You need to work him and get his attention on you at a distance from other dogs that he can work at. If that means 100yards away that's where you start.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Hollieapril said:


> He hasnt been neutered yet, would it make a difference if he was or would he be exactly the same.


neutering will help - but it only takes the cutting-edge off, re-training or B-mod must still be done.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Hollieapril said:


> I have an 18-MO [intact male] GSD; we've had him for ~5-months...
> [as] a puppy, he was never socialised with other animals or dogs.
> When [on] a walk [if] he sees another dog, he turns aggressive and wants to attack.
> We have tried to introduce him with other dogs but didnt have much success.
> He is fantastic with people and children, and such a lovable dog.


i would recommend a local *experienced, reward-based * trainer - not just experienced in teaching 
manners, but specifically in helping with aggro-issues, which requires considerably more knowledge & skill.

here are the APDT-uk trainers in Kent - 
__________________________________________

Trish Weatherley	00348
Address: 27 Victoria Hill Road, Hextable, Swanley, Kent BR8 7LL 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
KC Good Cits
Tel: 01322 664301	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile:

Sarah Reed	00524
Address: 96 Swanley Lane, Swanley, Kent BR8 7JG 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
KC Good Cits
Heelwork to Music
Tel: 01322 666751	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile:

Kaye Scott	00607
Address: Woodstock, 7 Belvedere Road, Biggin Hill, Kent TN16 3HX 
Puppy
Adult
KC Good Cits
Home visits
One to one
Agility
Tel: 01959 575129	Email: [email protected]
Fax: 01959 575951	Website: Right Start Dog Training - dog obedience training classes in Kent and Surrey
Mobile: 07779 500129

Ann Cowlard	00767
Address: South View Farm, Robin Hood Lane, Lydd, Romney Marsh, Kent TN29 9HY 
Puppy
Adult
One-to-one
KC Good Cits
Ringcraft & junior handling
Home visits
Tel: 01797 320788	Email:
Fax:	Website:
Mobile:

Louise Ince	00931
Address: 32 Plantation Road, Hextable, Kent, BR8 7SB 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
HWTM
Tel: 01322 668955	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: Home
Mobile: 07956 989707

Jeannette Shelley	00968
Address: 36 Harris Gardens, Sittingbourne, Kent, ME10 3PW 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One to one
Home visits
Agility
Flyball
*Behaviour*
Tel: 01795 559424	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: Home
Mobile:

Vicky Ellis	00976
Address: Wayside, Broom Street, Graveney, Nr Faversham, Kent, ME13 9DW 
Puppy
Adult
One to one
*Behaviour*
Free telephone advice
Tel: 01795 532400	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile: 07506 190675 
___________________________________________

2 of them specify they offer behavioral help; the others do not, but if they list 'adult', i'd ask if they're nearby- 
& if they have a website, go there to see any other info, including testimonials from owners 
of formerly-aggro dogs, case studies, etc.

if there are no local reward-based trainers who offer help with aggro, a *credentialed behavorist* 
from COAPE or APBC or CAAB would be the next step up; they may co$t more per hour, but spend less time. 
Google COAPE, APBC or CAAB / CABC for more info; they all have websites listing their certified reps.

*calmatives* also help enormously - see 
Pet Forums Community - View Single Post - dog body-language - and why it matters so much... 
for a list of OTC calmatives of all sorts; use as many as possible, there are things for the humans, too.


----------

